# GIVEAWAY: Post Your Favorite Project Picture



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform. 

We will be giving away a FREE 1-year Premium membership subscription to FIVE members.

To Enter The Giveaway
Simply reply to this discussion, sharing a picture of your all-time favorite knitting or crochet project and telling us a little about it.

On *April 30, 2022*, we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select the FIVE winners.

*Added Note:* Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway or they will be removed. If you need help adding a picture to your post, please see *How To Upload Images To Posts*.

- Cricket


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...












I knitted this baby blanket for my dear friend's first grandchild. My friend breeds miniature horses. The baby was a granddaughter, so I single-crocheted around each rocking horse square with varigated pink yarn to make the light teal look more feminine! The pattern is Rocking Horse Baby Blanket by Barbara Breiter, a free pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What fun to have a giveaway. This is the Musselburgh hat by Ysolda Teague.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Blouse made from my hand spun and dyed BFL. Designed my pattern.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I so enjoyed knitting this little fellow for my grandson across the pond in California. He loved it! I had just returned to knitting after 25 years so was well pleased .


----------



## Revelry (Sep 7, 2019)

I made this blanket for a little girl named Liliane Rose, my friend's first granddaughter. Once I put in the lily and the rose, the holly berries and forget-me-nots rounded out the four seasons theme.

I used Paintbox Simply DK yarn, and the finished blanket is 50" x 50". The pattern is original, and I'm happy to share if you PM me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Favourite? That’s like asking which child is a parent’s favourite! Impossible, at least for me.
Back when my babies were very young, I made this rug. Its whole story is on its project page on Ravelry: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Super Scrappy Rug ca. 1978

It’s well on its way to outliving me!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

My Garden Pot Holder was one of the most fun projects!









Thank you for the opportunity!
Lilia


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for this. I saw a photo of a sweater but couldn’t find a pattern, this is my first time “winging it”😄


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


*Sleepy Bears*: My all time favourite projects to make...and give to charity or to anyone who wants one for that matter. The little guys in this pic represent only just a few Sleepy Bears I've made over the years.

One time, one of my bears was being auctioned in a silent charity auction. There was a little boy who decided he was going to win it and proceeded to put *all *his auction tickets in the basket by my bear, certain that by doing so he'd be sure to win the auction. Alas, he did not win; and was unconsolable. When I learned about it, I was able to whip one up .... just for him.

Thanks for the opportunity to show off my bears (again); and share my little story.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Made this Christening blanket for my grandson quite awhile ago. The pattern was in an old McCalls pattern book I think. I had to write out each pattern on index cards which I still have. Maybe someday and will make another for his brother to have someday too. So glad that the picture was saved in my Pinterest folder .


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Finished this as a KAL thru Jimmy Beans. It’s about 5 foot square and required sewing the 4 sections together. First time sewing anything this big


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


The wrap I made to wear at my son’s wedding on a Scottish beach. The yarn was a big splurge as it is silk and cashmere but well worth it!


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I knit this for a little girl. The pattern is not difficult and the cheery colours and yarn worked very well for it.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have several favorites but picked this shawl. I needed to select my own colors to match the original and was pleased that it came out great. It was a pleasant knit and well worth the time. I enjoy knitting 'classics' such as the GAAA and this shawl.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean. Picking just one is difficult. And this will be the first photo I post on the new website.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

For my daughter ~ Scrabble Board Lapghan ~ made with granny squares..


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Insomnia scarf. My favorite because I learned so many new techniques. Double knitting and fair isle with complex charts


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

A Wedding Gift ~ I knitted this in as one piece - even though it is actually 5 panels wide with an 8 stitch section joining each panel. It is 60 inches wide x 80 inches long


----------



## TaraB (9 mo ago)

I made Coraline and her cat as amigurumis (Japanese art of knitting/crocheting small, stuffed yarn dolls). This was very challenging with no pattern. All I can say is that my daughter wanted it, so I had to come through. I believe that I lost some 👀 sight with that cat. All in all, I'm pretty proud of these.🤗


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

This is still my favorite. I made it in 2012 for my first-born granddaughter. At that time I said I didn’t know who her mother would be, because I had 3 daughters and no grandchildren yet. Here it is a decade later and I’m in the same position. 😢
















I won’t complain though. Each daughter is doing well in her chosen career and we are all close…much closer than I ever was with my mother.

updated 4/20/22 - My youngest just got engaged so I still have hope!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


this is a sweater and hat I made for a new great niece. Her parents were both 44 when she was born. The new grandparents had lost all hope of having grandkids, ever since their daughter had already announced she wasn’t ever having kids. It’s almost 5 years later and the little girl is still the only grandchild. But I can tell you her grandparents, my brother-in-law and his wife, are over the moon in love with her.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## dgmarq (9 mo ago)

I enjoy challenging crocheted doilies. Very old fashioned I know. But they remind me of my grandmother and my mom.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I had a lot of fun getting these things ready for Christmas last year. The gnomes were loved! The socks were very much appreciated and recently one of my daughter-in-laws asked me to make her four more pairs, for which she paid me!


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

dgmarq said:


> I enjoy challenging crocheted doilies. Very old fashioned I know. But they remind me of my grandmother and my mom.
> View attachment 1227296


That's beautiful. I love making doilies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I sell most of my knitting and donate the money to the hospice that helped look after my son and this little outfit has certainly been one of my popular sellers


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

Made this Panda afghan for my great grandchild.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Difficult to choose! ... but I think my all-time favourite project has been my granny stitch triangle shawls.
My "thing" was to finish every one with a curly fringe!
The other thing I liked about making these was that I could (literally) crochet one with my eyes closed....
No pattern required!
I love to use variegated yarn ( probably because I'm a bit lazy, and don't like weaving in ends!)


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with those who have said how difficult it is to choose only one! I don't know how many favorites I have, but I will post this one, the Secession Cowl. I posted this project on KP about 5 years ago. It was a big project, but never boring. I have always been partial to reds, maybe that's why I'm so drawn to this piece. This project also includes a smattering of beads, which helped keep it interesting as I knit it. I have found that there is no 'wrong' way to wear this garment, so it has been versatile as well. I remember that the pattern was very well-written and easy to follow.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Mermaid dolls for all my little friends around the lake.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This was requested by my grandson, Sgt in the Marines. Made with love


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I knitted this sweater, booties, and hat for daughter of a friend when daughter had her first baby.

it is a very easy pattern. 5 hour baby sweater and accessories with same name.


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





KnitterNatalie said:


> View attachment 1227223
> 
> 
> I knitted this baby blanket for my dear friend's first grandchild. My friend breeds miniature horses. The baby was a granddaughter, so I single-crocheted around each rocking horse square with varigated pink yarn to make the light teal look more feminine! The pattern is Rocking Horse Baby Blanket by Barbara Breiter, a free pattern on Ravelry.


What a great idea


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> I agree with those who have said how difficult it is to choose only one! I don't know how many favorites I have, but I will post this one, the Secession Cowl. I posted this project on KP about 5 years ago. It was a big project, but never boring. I have always been partial to reds, maybe that's why I'm so drawn to this piece. This project also includes a smattering of beads, which helped keep it interesting as I knit it. I have found that there is no 'wrong' way to wear this garment, so it has been versatile as well. I remember that the pattern was very well-written and easy to follow.
> 
> View attachment 1227307


Yours is more attractive/eye-catching than the one first seen on the pattern page: Secession Cowl pattern by Kristina Vilimaite
👍


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

liliacraftparty said:


> My Garden Pot Holder was one of the most fun projects!
> View attachment 1227241
> 
> 
> ...


That is simply gorgeous. The colors really make a splash.


----------



## Jaggermom26 (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a really bad habit of not taking photos and sending my projects out as gifts. Made this back when Bubba Watson won the masters. My daughter named this doll Bubba so of course Bubba needed a green jacket. I also made a chick for Easter.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a shawl I made for my MIL this past Christmas. I like this pattern because it’s beautiful and easy to make.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Try again. This is a shawl I made for my MIL this past Chistmas. It’s my go to pattern because I think the pattern is beautiful and it’s very simple to make.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

My Son #2, his wife and her two daughters were going overseas to Italy to visit DDI father. I thought that a shawl would be useful for her to slip on while out in the evenings, plus I wanted her to have a keepsake from me. So, this Dee O’Keefe shawl was born. It travelled with the family from Australia to Italy and the photo shown is in St Peter’s Square in the Vatican City. Jen.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

My most ambitious project ever. Sacred Space by Helen Shrimpton in #3 thread.





  








Sacred Space CAL.jpg




__
TexasPurl


__
9 mo ago


__
25


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yours is more attractive/eye-catching than the one first seen on the pattern page: Secession Cowl pattern by Kristina Vilimaite
> 👍


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say. I believe the color has a lot to do with it.


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Myn favourite project is my filet blanket that I just finished. Thank you to everyone who followed me as I made it. Your kind comments and encouragement really helped.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


It is very hard to choose a favorite, but I think this is close to the top of the list. Circular tablecloth, about 48” in diameter.


----------



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is my favorite knitting project. It is an original design I knit for my Mother from rescued yarn. The original sweater was severely deformed in the washing machine. The yarn was very expensive and discontinued so I unraveled it and came up with this pattern. It is one of only two designs that I have written out. If you would like a copy PM me and I would be happy to share it with you.


----------



## mamilou (Nov 6, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is "Dorothy The Mouse" by Louise Crowther knit in Scheepjes Stonewashed and Catona. This was knit with lots of love and patience for my 85 year old mother who suffers from dementia. Mom's new best friend.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


















I love reversible cables and was thrilled with the outcome of this easy pattern.
Knitting Patterns — KristinBelle


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I crocheted this for my sister-in-law for her birthday. It is not something she wears for cooking but rather a keepsake for her to keep. She is a fabulous cook and we've had many Holiday dinners with our families at their house. We've swapped out the cooking chores each Holiday every year and we've both taken turns doing this.








She is a lovely person and deserved something special just for her.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I recently finished this sweater. I call it a "preppy sweater." It reminds me of what we wore to college. It's top down, in the round. The grey is Lanaloft worsted which is a thick-and-thin yarn, 100% wool. With stripes of navy, dark green, and black. Cozy and warm. And I guess it actually fits.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

My fruit garden from a kit but I changed the border.


----------



## Queen Of Batopia (Jan 11, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


My favorite project was knitting a wedding canopy for my daughter ( which I fortunately finished on time). I knitted approximately 1,000 pearl beads in to it (hard to see).
Iris Schreier kindly provided 2 huge cones of undyed silk so there were no ends to weave in.
It ended up being 8’ X 8X


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

A charity knit. Knitted from an old pattern in 4ply.


----------



## Kaybeek (9 mo ago)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaybeek (9 mo ago)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


So many have been my “favorite,” but I REALLY enjoyed this one:


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Love this pic of my great grandson wearing a simple hoodie I knit for him. He's totally rocking that hat as well!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

KP has been very inspiring to me over the years. I first saw this Afghan posted here by another member and thought it was the most beautiful, detailed, 2 sided creative design I had ever seen! I knew I had to make it! It took me about 4 years to complete! My youngest daughter received it for Christmas.
My rendition of Winter Wonderland. Here’s the photos of the front and of the back.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Made this for a friend at work. The color is exact, she loves purple.


----------



## mbro956 (Jul 20, 2017)

I made this for my Etsy shop. I don't usually make something so elaborate for sale, but I really just wanted to make it.
I love knitting complicated lace patterns and this fit the bill. It took quite a while as I did a few rows each day in between other projects.


----------



## Rose4950 (Sep 27, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

The snowflakes were a gift to my Mom, made from American School of Needlework, Book 1025(25) by Mary Thomas.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I made this afghan for my sons girlfriend ( now fiancé) she loves it! Its octagon granny sguares.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

This isn’t particularly fancy or difficult but I think it was my favorite to make.
My granddaughter, who never requests anything, asked for this ‘pigeon hat’ for Dr. Seuss’ Birthday/Read Across America Day in Kindergarten. The kids were supposed to dress up as their favorite book character and book. She loves the Pigeon books (as in Don’t Let the Pigeon Stay Up Late, Don’t Let the Pigeon Drive the Bus …) so daddy built her a bus to wear and I made the hat.


----------



## Jo L Sollick (Jun 23, 2017)

jmcret05 said:


> I have several favorites but picked this shawl. I needed to select my own colors to match the original and was pleased that it came out great. It was a pleasant knit and well worth the time. I enjoy knitting 'classics' such as the GAAA and this shawl.
> View attachment 1227273
> View attachment 1227275





jmcret05 said:


> I have several favorites but picked this shawl. I needed to select my own colors to match the original and was pleased that it came out great. It was a pleasant knit and well worth the time. I enjoy knitting 'classics' such as the GAAA and this shawl.
> View attachment 1227273
> View attachment 1227275


The shawl is beautiful and I love the colors. Can you share the name of the shawl


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## purdygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

HARRY POTTER hats for my family’s upcoming tournament!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

mt favorite pattern is this one row 2 color brioche scarf...very zen like!


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

I don’t have access to very many of my pictures on this device, but I do have a picture of my most recently completed item. These booties were made for my Easterfor my new Great Granddaughter born three woks ago. I used the bootie pattern from KP member Sweden me from her KAL in March.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

This project is a favorite as I was able to use so many skills in creating the cardigan. It started as as a yarn breakage while knitting a highly textured baby blanket on a Passap knitting machine, resulting in a big swath of the fabric hitting the floor. Too nice to toss, and the yarn is never quite as nice when reworked. By going to my baby patterns, I drafted a cardigan shape out of the piece, then used Cut and Sew techniques with my Serger to cut it out. Lots of measuring and swatching. I think it turned out nice.


----------



## lisar1418 (Dec 13, 2017)

G


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is "Binky", she is my most favorite design. She is lifesize and I can't resist picking her up when I walk by her. Are we ever too old to play with dolls?


----------



## deniser (Nov 7, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is Fantastich shawl by Stephen West. The best thing is I used all stash yarn!🧶


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A vest I don't get to wear often because it is SO warm. But it was knitted with soft yarn and I enjoyed the unique contsruction of the MOTO vest.










Thanks, ADMIN, for getting our focus back onto knitting and crochet.


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

My 2
dolls from "My knitted doll" by Louise Crowther.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Here is my latest favorite. Pattern is called Andrew's Stripes by Patons Canadiana. 
It is an easy and fast knit. 
Also come in sizes 4 to 10years
Flat knitted so perfect for those who prefer not to knit in the round.
Lastly it is a free pattern


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...










This little boy was hand spun dog hair from my rescued Great Prynees knitted … Lucky is now gone but I have him forever


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Should say dolls not does! No edit button.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is the bubbles christening shawl. The pattern was first published in the 1950’s.
knitted in a very fine 2 ply.
View attachment 1227463


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

KnittingBrit said:


> Should say dolls not does! No edit button.


the three little dots in the top right hand corner is where you will find the edit


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...











This is Special Ed from "Crank Yankers" which is a puppet. I worked with a student who loves puppets and this was his favorite. I am especially proud of this one as I made up the pattern myself by coping photos from many different sources.


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

Christmas stockings for my kids


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for posting 2 photos, I don't know how that happened!!!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I made this with Malabrigo Rios. 
It was fun.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

One of my favorite shawls.


----------



## naneb (Aug 26, 2017)

[QUOTE="admin, post:


----------



## linpar218 (9 mo ago)

I was making characters from childrens books and then donating the book and the creations to our local SPCA. They were then raffled off as part of the fundraising efforts. These are the characters from Where the Wild Things are.


----------



## AnnaJean (Oct 18, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed making these, a mermaid afghan and three “shark” afghans for my friend’s grandchildren. I put the shark fins on the hats.


----------



## naneb (Aug 26, 2017)

One of my favorite knits were the animal hats I made for my family. We had so much fun being silly. I made this my New Year's card. I didn't get them made in time for Christmas.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This little teddy bear was a gift for my granddaughter when she turned two a few months ago. I loved the challenge in creating it and recently returned from a visit where she was just enthralled with it...mainly loving taking off his clothes! LOL!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Our church prayer shawl ministry makes blankets for our graduating seniors in either their college colors or their favorite colors. We also donate a blanket for our private school's annual auction. These are 2 blankets I knitted over the past 2 years for our graduating seniors. The brightly colored one was for last year's auction.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Trying to understand new things. A Christmas gift fory best friend.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

What fun! I’ll try to post a photo.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## buflobill (Jul 21, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


My favorite cowl for wry cold weather.


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


My favorite cold weather cowl.


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


my cowl


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## buflobill (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the Shawlography by Stephen West for his mystery KAL this year.


----------



## gvmama53 (Oct 18, 2014)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)

My favorite cowl for very cold weather


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)

Meowkie said:


> My favorite cowl for wry cold weather.
> 
> My favorite cold weather cowl.
> 
> my cowl


Expression fiber pattern.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

One of my first stranded projects. I so enjoyed doing this, and after several years I still enjoy wearing it.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

My England Sweater
I knit a sweater on every trip I take. I spent three weeks in England in 2019 and knit this in airports, on planes, in pubs, in my hotel or London flat. It was knit with two recycled cotton sweaters I picked up at Goodwill for $2.00 each. One was coral, the other was white. It’s my favorite sweater I have knit.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

This was finished laxt December. I really loved making it


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

I have made this pattern twice for my grands. I changed some of the design rows on each so they are not identical. I also knitted more rows and folded the collar over and sewed the extra down on the inside to make the collar hug the neck more than the collar the pattern called for. This was a Drops pattern.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...










I crocheted this Queen Anne's Lace tablecloth for my mother when my husband and I were in college. When I started, I had no idea this project would be so huge ... I crocheted day and night! Size 20 cotton with a size 9 hook takes time! I actually finished the border on December 23 and gave it to Mom on Christmas Eve. Mom is gone now, but the tablecloth now belongs to my daughter.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...












Cabled Sweater made with Blue Sky Alpaca In a cloud color. So soft. So very please with my effort.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, everybody!
Admin's post announcing the contest this morning said the winner would win a free premium subscription for a year. Premium subscription? Free? Is KP going to be a pay for site from now on?


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

jgauker said:


> Hi, everybody!
> Admin's post announcing the contest this morning said the winner would win a free premium subscription for a year. Premium subscription? Free? Is KP going to be a pay for site from now on?


It’s optional, costs $20/year and removes ads among other things. Check out FAQ at top 3 dots.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite? That’s like asking which child is a parent’s favourite! Impossible, at least for me.
> Back when my babies were very young, I made this rug. Its whole story is on its project page on Ravelry: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Super Scrappy Rug ca. 1978
> 
> It’s well on its way to outliving me!
> View attachment 1227231


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love this. I have nearly the same rug from about the same era!


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gardens of Giverny Shawl using Malabrigo yarn.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Here’s one of my favorite and probably most challenging projects.


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


this is one of the most challenging projects I’ve attempted. I did Tunisian croch


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is one of the most challenging projects I have done. It was done in Tunisian crochet. Hope you like it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

grammye said:


> Here’s one of my favorite and probably most challenging projects.
> 
> this is one of the most challenging projects I’ve attempted. I did Tunisian croch
> 
> ...


It's really fabulous!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The saga of the Cable Luxe Tunic by Lion Brand. I started knitting this about 5 years ago. Then it became a WIP (Work In Progress) because I moved, lost the pattern, found the pattern but lost interest in it altogether. So there it sat. Unfinished and unloved. After finishing another sweater, that still needs buttons, I decided to finish this one. I looked at the sleeve that was more than 1/2 way done but I couldn't figure out where I was and then noticed that both the front and back had a glaring error so I frogged the whole thing. Started again. Finished the bottom yoke, the front & back & 1 sleeve. Then Mom died and I couldn't think about knitting. So there it sat again. On Christmas Eve I became a woman possessed and picked up the sweater again. I only had 1 sleeve to knit. I picked up the stitches for the sleeve and worked 1/2 way down. It was then that I noticed I had picked up from the wrong side. FROGGED again. Made sure I was on the right side and picked up to knit the last sleeve again. Finished the last sleeve and went to pick up the upper yoke stitches. It was then that I realized I had picked up the sleeve where the upper yoke goes so frogged the sleeve again! I could have screamed! But I could hear laughter in my head as I related the story to my Mom. It is now complete! Blocked and ready to be worn. What a horror show. Never knit upside down sweaters with a million cables when you're really not thinking clearly. #ihateknittingsometimes


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...










These are probably my most favorite crochet coats I made for my daughter and I. I don't crochet much because I'm a knitter but when I saw this coat, I had to make them. I have since lost the pattern, I wish I could find it again. I think it was in an old family circle magazine. I just turned 65 and my daughter is almost 40. Timeless picture though.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

A few years ago I was knitting dresses in qiviut for a client. We decided that the white dress which was done in artic fox should be dyed red. I had a total disaster on my hands and ruined a beautiful dress. It shrunk to a child size garment. The client gave me the”dress” to do with as I pleased. I cut and sewed it into a vest then needle felted designs to make a very unpique garment.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrishAZ (9 mo ago)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Here is my favorite project -- I make this for all the babies in my family.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a photo of my first lace shawl. I knit it for my Aunt who was turning 90 that year. She was a knitter herself in her younger days & was thrilled with the gift. She was so impressed, she took it to her local yarn shop to show it off!


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...











I think this was one of my favourite projects. It’s a Mary maxim pattern and well written but I also feel like I turned a corner with my knitting here were I started to create things that actually turned out as I intended. Plus the recipient used it in her formal baby pics and continues to use it as it’s her daughters favourite “blankie”. The ultimate warm fuzzy when you gift a creation is that it be used and loved. 🥰


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I coveted th Arnie and Carlo's book on the birds and am too frugal/cheap to buy it just in case I couldn't do the patterns. Unbeknown to me my neice had purchased it unaware I was drooling over it and so I have no made dozens of birds but Pedro was the first and I adore his hat!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Mitzitaz said:


> I coveted th Arnie and Carlo's book on the birds and am too frugal/cheap to buy it just in case I couldn't do the patterns. Unbeknown to me my neice had purchased it unaware I was drooling over it and so I have no made dozens of birds but Pedro was the first and I adore his hat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry double post, don't seem to be able to take it down.


----------



## TheresaTC (Nov 10, 2017)

I knitted my 1st pullover, 100% cotton, Loops & Threads. Used seed stitch to have both sides look good. Knit in 4 panels then joined with a zigzag crochet join. Also used the zigzag join to neaten up the V-neck. I drew a picture and did the math to figure out how many stitches. It's my design, as I wanted vertical stripes.


----------



## TheresaTC (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've done some stranded knitting in the past but really got away from it for many years. Here is a sweater I recently finished and it really made me excited to do stranded knitting again. Pattern name is Arno and can be found on Ravelry. ￼


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is Sidney Basenji modelling a new sweater. I have knit hundreds of dog sweater ( for Basenjis, foster Basenjis and other breeds) but I am thinking this one is my favourite. At least until the next one is finished.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

TaraB said:


> View attachment 1227282
> 
> 
> I made Coraline and her cat as amigurumis (Japanese art of knitting/crocheting small, stuffed yarn dolls). This was very challenging with no pattern. All I can say is that my daughter wanted it, so I had to come through. I believe that I lost some 👀 sight with that cat. All in all, I'm pretty proud of these.🤗


Wow! No pattern, you get the best mama award.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess I should try







. This is the hat I made in memory of my daughter who died. There is no pattern, there is however double knitting, cabling, and stripes.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

It's hard for me to pick one item. I am very pleased that I was able to knit for the children.
Happy knitting!








Kiwi


----------



## Iavanzini (9 mo ago)

kponsw said:


> I agree with those who have said how difficult it is to choose only one! I don't know how many favorites I have, but I will post this one, the Secession Cowl. I posted this project on KP about 5 years ago. It was a big project, but never boring. I have always been partial to reds, maybe that's why I'm so drawn to this piece. This project also includes a smattering of beads, which helped keep it interesting as I knit it. I have found that there is no 'wrong' way to wear this garment, so it has been versatile as well. I remember that the pattern was very well-written and easy to follow.
> 
> View attachment 1227307


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iavanzini (9 mo ago)

knitted this baby romper a few years ago but still one of my favorites. No special story behind it, though. I love knitting baby clothes but I have no grandchildren so I save them for family or friend's baby shower gifts.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...




















This is a Star Wars Scarf I knit for my son
It is my first double knitting scarf and I enjoyed the project 
My son was absolutely thrilled and all his friends asked if I could make them a scarf too!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

laurelarts said:


> This is "Binky", she is my most favorite design. She is lifesize and I can't resist picking her up when I walk by her. Are we ever too old to play with dolls?
> View attachment 1227456


No... we are never to old to play with dolls. Yours is adorable!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

What a gorgeous collection of everyone's work ..... I love it!!!!!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

This is my favorite item I've crochet through the years. Made this about 7 yrs. ago. My cuffed hooded shawl.


----------



## TaraB (9 mo ago)

luree said:


> Wow! No pattern, you get the best mama award.


Really sweet of you... I've made other amigurumis, so I winged it. I try to stick to bigger stitches these days 😉


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

jgauker said:


> Hi, everybody!
> Admin's post announcing the contest this morning said the winner would win a free premium subscription for a year. Premium subscription? Free? Is KP going to be a pay for site from now on?


Someone's probably already answered this. But No. Knitting Paradise will remain free of charge to users, but we'll have to put up with all the ads. Which is fair enough. The bills gotta get paid. However, for a nominal annual fee of around 20 bucks US per year, Premium members can enjoy the forum mostly ad free and may be have some added content available to them. That's how I understand it anyways.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

WXY said:


> This is my favorite knitting project. It is an original design I knit for my Mother from rescued yarn. The original sweater was severely deformed in the washing machine. The yarn was very expensive and discontinued so I unraveled it and came up with this pattern. It is one of only two designs that I have written out. If you would like a copy PM me and I would be happy to share it with you.
> View attachment 1227403


That sweater is a stunner. Absolutely lov it.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

There are so many lovely projects listed here. Everyone should feel like a star.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite? That’s like asking which child is a parent’s favourite!...


I agree. But this is one of my favorites. It was a test knit I did. I dyed the yarn myself for the project.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops, something happened...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cat_woman said:


> I agree. But this is one of my favorites. It was a test knit I did. I dyed the yarn myself for the project.
> View attachment 1227662


It’s lovely!
And I’m jealous of your hair!!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It’s lovely!
> And I’m jealous of your hair!!


Thank you.
Its a major PITA! I think I'm going to cut most of it off. If I don't put it up it wraps around my neck when I sleep and I feel like I'm being strangled.🤪🤬

Eta: that pic is 2yrs old. Its much longer now (and more grey). That was taken just before COVID hit.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cat_woman said:


> Thank you.
> Its a major PITA! I think I'm going to cut most of it off. If I don't put it up it wraps around my neck when I sleep and I feel like I'm being strangled.🤪🤬
> 
> Eta: that pic is 2yrs old. Its much longer now (and more grey). That was taken just before COVID hit.


We went on a one-week cruise just before Covid hit. To save myself the bother of dealing with almost a foot’s length of super-sparse hair in the tiny shower stall aboard, I had a buzz-cut two days before departure. It’s the middle braid:








The top braid was shortly after salons reopened, December 1, 2021. Not much for almost two years growth! Notice, no grey or white strands. That’s because none of them are strong enough to grow long enough to reach the base of my neck and be included in the braid. All that’s in the braids is what brown still grows on the back of my head.








Ugh! It was always baby-fine, but there used to be a whole lot more hairs per square inch than remain at 76. I don’t care what colour they are; I just wish they were more numerous!!!😈


----------



## purdygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I agree with Jessica Jean. Picking just one is difficult. And this will be the first photo I post on the new website.
> View attachment 1227276


What pattern is this? I love it! Is it on Ravelry per chance?


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

grammye said:


> Here’s one of my favorite and probably most challenging projects.
> 
> this is one of the most challenging projects I’ve attempted. I did Tunisian croch
> 
> ...


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We went on a one-week cruise just before Covid hit. To save myself the bother of dealing with almost a foot’s length of super-sparse hair in the tiny shower stall aboard, I had a buzz-cut two days before departure. It’s the middle braid:
> View attachment 1227669
> 
> The top braid was shortly after salons reopened, December 1, 2021. Not much for almost two years growth! Notice, no grey or white strands. That’s because none of them are strong enough to grow long enough to reach the base of my neck and be included in the braid. All that’s in the braids is what brown still grows on the back of my head.
> ...


That is the length I would like my hair but hubby likes my hair longer. He seems to think he has some say in the matter. 🤔


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cat_woman said:


> That is the length I would like my hair but hubby likes my hair longer. *He seems to think he has some say in the matter.* 🤔


I won’t say my husband was thrilled the three times (so far) that I had it all chopped off, but he didn’t say anything negative.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorite is the Safe At Home blanket I knit for my 6 y/o grandson in recognition of his good attitude during the Pandemic.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Two new 1898 hats for my son in law.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

This is one of 2 similar hats I made for my nephew's baby girl. I loved how easy the hat was to make, and I was pleased with my colour choice. Best of all I was stoked with with how well it turned out. It is most definitely my favourite 'go to' newborn baby girl hat pattern!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! So many beautiful projects


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

Some of the worry monsters I have made for a child therapist charity.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely triangle shawl with graceful lace and so feminine. As always another exquisite design by Dee O'Keefe that was a joy to test knit. I took longer than usual to complete this shawl as hubby and I were traveling through several states and I wanted to be able to sit at home and quietly do the picot bind off. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

patocenizo said:


> Lovely triangle shawl with graceful lace and so feminine. As always another exquisite design by Dee O'Keefe that was a joy to test knit. I took longer than usual to complete this shawl as hubby and I were traveling through several states and I wanted to be able to sit at home and quietly do the picot bind off. Enjoy!!
> View attachment 1227705


What a beautiful job you did.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Lobax said:


> View attachment 1227554
> These are probably my most favorite crochet coats I made for my daughter and I. I don't crochet much because I'm a knitter but when I saw this coat, I had to make them. I have since lost the pattern, I wish I could find it again. I think it was in an old family circle magazine. I just turned 65 and my daughter is almost 40. Timeless picture though.


New Hampshire, we needed warm coats!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We went on a one-week cruise just before Covid hit. To save myself the bother of dealing with almost a foot’s length of super-sparse hair in the tiny shower stall aboard, I had a buzz-cut two days before departure. It’s the middle braid:
> View attachment 1227669
> 
> The top braid was shortly after salons reopened, December 1, 2021. Not much for almost two years growth! Notice, no grey or white strands. That’s because none of them are strong enough to grow long enough to reach the base of my neck and be included in the braid. All that’s in the braids is what brown still grows on the back of my head.
> ...


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We went on a one-week cruise just before Covid hit. To save myself the bother of dealing with almost a foot’s length of super-sparse hair in the tiny shower stall aboard, I had a buzz-cut two days before departure. It’s the middle braid:
> View attachment 1227669
> 
> The top braid was shortly after salons reopened, December 1, 2021. Not much for almost two years growth! Notice, no grey or white strands. That’s because none of them are strong enough to grow long enough to reach the base of my neck and be included in the braid. All that’s in the braids is what brown still grows on the back of my head.
> ...


*funny, my hair is also dark in the back. My stylist said it will probably never go white like the rest of it.
and it is thinning badly. oh well, so be it.
my grandmother used to say (in Yiddish where it rhymes):
‘Let it be gray, just let it be here’
now I understand that.*


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...













admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I knitted this hat for my son using Shetland wool from his farm and he also decided to share it with Daisy.


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Maryanneed said:


> View attachment 1227812


I have no idea what I’m doing with this new site. Cannot figure out how to post. I’m embarrassed by my ignorance.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Maryanneed said:


> I have no idea what I’m doing with this new site. Cannot figure out how to post. I’m embarrassed by my ignorance.


This is supposed to be a contest entry.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I really like your doll. In my opinion, the face is what makes a doll, and your dolls face is perfect. So cute. Love the little nose.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> View attachment 1227812


Adorable!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Maryanneed said:


> View attachment 1227812


Adorable!


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

Is Angel Bunny the name of the pattern? I looked through Gypsycream patterns in Ravelry and couldn't find it.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard time choosing from clothing items so decided to post favorite toy.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I am confused....what do you mean by Giveaway? I would purchase her if she was available.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

How utterly adorable


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

farkasw said:


> Is Angel Bunny the name of the pattern? I looked through Gypsycream patterns in Ravelry and couldn't find it.


Sorry no. I put the label on the picture. It’s a pocket poppet by Gypsycream and one other of her patterns for the cute out (can’t remember which one). It needed a little adjustment for the doll. I had the “wings” … a gift. It’s a candle holder and I set the little doll in front of it. My imagination tak8bg flight 😉


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

charliesaunt said:


> I am confused....what do you mean by Giveaway? I would purchase her if she was available.


Giveaway is not offered by the poster, but is from the system administrators:








GIVEAWAY: Post Your Favorite Project Picture


We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform. We will be giving away a FREE 1-year Premium membership subscription to FIVE members. To Enter The Giveaway Simply reply to this discussion, sharing a picture of your all-time favorite knitting or crochet project and telling...




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

charliesaunt said:


> I am confused....what do you mean by Giveaway? I would purchase her if she was available.


Knitting Paradise is having a giveaway drawing for 5 premium memberships. 
I’m having difficulty figuring out the new sight …hopefully I’ll catch on soon.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

She is just so cute!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Such a cute doll.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

This is one of my favorite vintage cardigan patterns I kind of cobbled together 2 patterns and made some of my own modifications. The fit is a very 1960's style, with the bottom band at waist, and 3/4 sleeves. Made with Red Heart Super Saver yarn. Buttons are crocheted with same yarn onto plastic rings.


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

I admired this pattern








on a lady sitting at the next table in a cafe. She was good enough to give me the pattern name so of course, as soon as I got home, I had to start it. About the halfway mark I realised I wouldn't have enough pink yarn to finish it so had to come up with a way of using the. 'purple' yarn in such a way that it wouldn't be obvious that it was an afterthought.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

She is a cutie! I love Gypsycream patterns!!!!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I am confused too?? Does this mean that we are going to have to start paying for this knitting site??


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

Maryanneed said:


> Sorry no. I put the label on the picture. It’s a pocket poppet by Gypsycream and one other of her patterns for the cute out (can’t remember which one). It needed a little adjustment for the doll. I had the “wings” … a gift. It’s a candle holder and I set the little doll in front of it. My imagination tak8bg flight 😉


The doll is darling and the photo imaginative. I have a pattern for the Pocket Poppet, but it doesn't include instructions for the fascinating bunny slippers.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I am hoping that the link below takes you to Admin’s Giveaway competition. You can then upload your gorgeous doll to join in the competition. Good luck it’s all a learning experience. Jen.









GIVEAWAY: Post Your Favorite Project Picture


We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform. We will be giving away a FREE 1-year Premium membership subscription to FIVE members. To Enter The Giveaway Simply reply to this discussion, sharing a picture of your all-time favorite knitting or crochet project and telling...




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

farkasw said:


> The doll is darling and the photo imaginative. I have a pattern for the Pocket Poppet, but it doesn't include instructions for the fascinating bunny slippers.


I think the bunny slippers were from a knit-along by Swedenme. Jen.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I had no idea there was a "Premium" membership; I thought all members were equal. But here is a recent make. Assuming I can add the picture in this brave new Paradise. Go Seahawks!


----------



## MaryIlliois (Jan 4, 2015)

Soldotna by Caitlin Hunter. I learned a lot about stranded knitting with this; also how unwise to knit a DK pattern with fingering yarn, it took a long time to finish.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I am someone who loves to LOOK at and ADMIRE complicated knits/crochet projects, but mostly just knits/crochets flat things (too easily distracted to keep count!). This is one that I did to use up some Lion Brand Amazing, and it just fits the top of the bed. (Queen sized bed, not Queen sized afghan!)


----------



## Deanna Pisano (Aug 30, 2016)

I think I'm most proud of this one...


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

Nanknit said:


> I think the bunny slippers were from a knit-along by Swedenme. Jen.


Thanks for the lead - I found the KAL and the instructions and look forward to making a pair.


----------



## Mojo25 (Nov 24, 2017)

I enjoyed making this afghan during the pandemic, used stash yarn and incredibly had colors that worked together. My inspiration came from a YouTube crafter, Cherry Heart(Sandra), she has the most lovely designs and color schemes. It was fun to allow myself the time to get this done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> What a beautiful job you did.


Thank you!


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Working on making a life size man to sit on the bench in my front yard.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Working on making a life size man to sit on the bench in my front yard.


Very impressive!


----------



## SharonHal (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## golfergirlca (Feb 22, 2019)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





SharonHal said:


> View attachment 1227987





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calann (Mar 15, 2014)

This was one of my projects that I did for a customer to be given as a gift to children once they were adopted to honor the memory of that day for years to come. It was a fun project for a very worthy cause!


----------



## golfergirlca (Feb 22, 2019)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I wanted a summer purse and found this. Enjoyed but still looking for handles to complete


admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I liked this little purse with the inside matching lining. Still looking for handles.











admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## golfergirlca (Feb 22, 2019)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> I admired this pattern
> View attachment 1227886
> 
> on a lady sitting at the next table in a cafe. She was good enough to give me the pattern name so of course, as soon as I got home, I had to start it. About the halfway mark I realised I wouldn't have enough pink yarn to finish it so had to come up with a way of using the. 'purple' yarn in such a way that it wouldn't be obvious that it was an afterthought.


Would love the pattern name. Thx


----------



## golfergirlca (Feb 22, 2019)

I love it. Can you let m


Needles-n-Fleece said:


> I admired this pattern
> View attachment 1227886
> 
> on a lady sitting at the next table in a cafe. She was good enough to give me the pattern name so of course, as soon as I got home, I had to start it. About the halfway mark I realised I wouldn't have enough pink yarn to finish it so had to come up with a way of using the. 'purple' yarn in such a way that it wouldn't be obvious that it was an afterthought.


I love it. Can you give me the name please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Working on making a life size man to sit on the bench in my front yard.


WOW!!!

I’d be afraid to leave him outside alone. Someone would steal him for sure!


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

golfergirlca said:


> I love it. Can you let m
> 
> I love it. Can you give me the name please.


"Close to You" by Justyna Lorkowska


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

golfergirlca said:


> Would love the pattern name. Thx


"Close to You" by Justyna Lorkowska


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

This was a wedding gift for a niece - fits a full sized bed


----------



## SnazzyNan (9 mo ago)

This red-haired princess, wardrobe and pup was a special request by my granddaughter for her birthday and I couldn’t resist.


----------



## sally1356 (May 28, 2019)

my version of the braided beanie


----------



## Neophyte (9 mo ago)

This is my most ambitious project so far - from a crossbred merino fleece which I spun. I had to do a lot of adjusting because the wool didn't really fit the pattern and the collar is mostly my own invention. Luckily the texture hides most of the imperfections. It's very warm.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Well I must say this one is my all time favorite. A photographer wanted an afghan for a photo prop. She gave me her ideas and this is what we came up with.


















admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Well I must say this one is my all time favorite. A photographer wanted an afghan for a photo prop. She gave me her ideas and this is what we came up with.
> View attachment 1228116
> 
> View attachment 1228115


My husband never asked _me_ for an afghan to use when photographing! He went to cheap yard goods stores, bought several yards of whatever took his fancy, and used that. Somewhere around the house there are still a few of those masses of fabric. Every time I think I’ve sent the last one off to Goodwill, another turns up! 😵‍💫


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

This was done for my grandson


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I machine knitted these hearts and more
for donation to the local hospice. They are placed in the hand of the person dying and given to loved ones as a remembrance.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I’d be afraid to leave him outside alone. Someone would steal him for sure!


Hadn’t really thought about that. Will have to give it some consideration…


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Very impressive!


Thank you😊


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Here is a sweater I made just to challenge myself- i enjoyed doing it and actually have kept it and will prolly gift it to someone when I am ready to


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> View attachment 1227812


Adorable!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Maryanneed said:


> View attachment 1227812


What a smile your Angel Bunny brings. Everything about her is so precious.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

what a nice give away! I must agree with Jessica-Jean…so hard to choose just one! So I will show my log cabin throw, using up some left overs.


----------



## Herself10 (Mar 23, 2019)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





Donnathomp said:


> what a nice give away! I must agree with Jessica-Jean…so hard to choose just one! So I will show my log cabin throw, using up some left overs.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure this is my favorite but it is one I am very proud of because my tension was great! Love seeing the mom and baby using this afghan.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> what a nice give away! I must agree with Jessica-Jean…so hard to choose just one! So I will show my log cabin throw, using up some left overs.


I forgot my first log cabin: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Single Crochet Log Cabin Afghan

Your’s is lovely!👍


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My favorite and quite difficult project was: Safari Parade with Plymouth Yarn Encore DK. I made this for Sam/theWren's new grandson and delivered it at Knitapalooza in Ohio where Sam lived. I believe this was 2014.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I forgot my first log cabin: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Single Crochet Log Cabin Afghan
> 
> Your’s is lovely!👍


yours is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I knit this blanket for my great-niece Aria in 2014. It was a pattern and kit from Mary Maxim. It's called 'Cables Go Round Blanket'. I knit it in mint green as we didn't know if she'd be a girl or a boy yet when I knit it.
My niece lived in Maine at the time, so I mailed it to her. After two weeks of hearing crickets, I emailed her and asked if she'd gotten it. Her reply was short. "Yes, thanks." Her mother knits, so she knows how much work went into it. Needless to say, I was disappointed by her response. Oh well, I've knit many other items what have been joyously received by friends and family.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I so enjoyed knitting this little fellow for my grandson across the pond in California. He loved it! I had just returned to knitting after 25 years so was well pleased .
> View attachment 1227229
> View attachment 1227229


Adorable and the banana stands up straight!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Lovely triangle shawl with graceful lace and so feminine. As always another exquisite design by Dee O'Keefe that was a joy to test knit. I took longer than usual to complete this shawl as hubby and I were traveling through several states and I wanted to be able to sit at home and quietly do the picot bind off. Enjoy!!
> View attachment 1227705


Another gorgeous shawl. You make so many beautiful ones.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

This is my favorite - a lace wedding canopy I knit as a gift for the daughter of a dear friend. It took awhile! By the time I finished the kystendil lace edging there were over 3200 stitches per round! I was very gratified that it was well received. It was approximately 5’ x 5’.


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

admin said:


> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> We will be giving away a FREE 1-year Premium membership subscription to FIVE members.
> 
> To Enter The Giveaway
> Simply reply to this discussion, sharing a picture of your all-time favorite knitting or crochet project and telling us a little about it.


I knitted Babar the Elephant, in street clothes and in his royal robes, along with his son, Alexander. Revived childhood memories of a favorite book series.
The free pattern, by Sara Elizabeth Kellner


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I really like this pair of cardigans that I knitted a while back for twins. Unfortunately the babies died in the womb. I still have the cardigans, it didn't seem right to give them to someone else.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

One of my favorite projects, Seamless Cabled Edged Afghan, was for my daughter’s wedding gift. Purple is her favorite color. Yarn used was Universal Uptown Worsted. She can’t tolerate any animal based yarns next to her skin. This made a very soft blanket. It’s currently on her couch and used daily.




__





Ravelry: momcos' Wedding Gift for B &B







www.ravelry.com












Seamless Cabled Edge Afghan pattern by Lara Simonson


This pattern was the Mystery Knit Afghan 2018!




www.ravelry.com


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my favorite shawls that I have knitted is the Crystal Meadows Shawl by Selena Miskin.
I enjoyed the lace pattern in the shawl.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

So so hard to pick just one favorite. I have so many that I enjoyed making. This afghan I designed and crocheted for my granddaughter upon her graduation. I think it was the longest I ever spent on a project.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My favorite and quite difficult project was: Safari Parade with Plymouth Yarn Encore DK. I made this for Sam/theWren's new grandson and delivered it at Knitapalooza in Ohio where Sam lived. I believe this was 2014.


Love this one


----------



## dstanz (9 mo ago)

I learned how to crochet 4 years ago and have found that I enjoy doing freeform.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

dstanz said:


> I learned how to crochet 4 years ago and have found that I enjoy doing freeform.
> View attachment 1229176


I’m not even going to bother entering after seeing your fabulous creation, nothing could top that. x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dstanz said:


> I learned how to crochet 4 years ago and have found that I enjoy doing freeform.
> View attachment 1229176


I'm speechless!!


----------



## dstanz (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I’m not even going to bother entering after seeing your fabulous creation, nothing could top that. x


Thank you so much for your very kind compliment! Please do enter. It's wonderful to see the amazing things that people create.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

I knit this for my niece. I think it is my favorite project.


----------



## jillbonnie (9 mo ago)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another gorgeous shawl. You make so many beautiful ones.


It’s gorgeous. You did a magnificent job on it


----------



## Lizbelden (Mar 21, 2015)

This is the jumper I just finished for my granddaughter. She requested the hearts, and everything I knit her has to have pockets, of course. When she opened the package she insisted on wearing it RIGHT THEN, wore it to bed, and then wore it to school the next day.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

dstanz said:


> I learned how to crochet 4 years ago and have found that I enjoy doing freeform.
> View attachment 1229176


Wow! Just WOW!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I’m not even going to bother entering after seeing your fabulous creation, nothing could top that. x


This may get deleted because it is not an entry... but...
*I think this is more of a lottery or raffle than a competition or contest.* What I would like to know is if you can enter more than once 🙃!! Because as Jessica Jean pointed out, choosing one favourite project picture, is like choosing a favourite child.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

TexasKnitem said:


> View attachment 1229238
> View attachment 1229238


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

I know it says one but …. My favorite accomplishment was finishing my first adult sweater — The Love Note — that I love to wear. But my FAVORITE project is two different hats that I made for my GD’s because they get so much joy out of wearing them. One was a pumpkin hat that gets worn year round “just because I like to wear orange” and the other is the crown hats that they wear whenever they go out shopping. I think it’s because they like the attention they get from people who think their crowns are adorable


----------



## moijewood (Jan 7, 2017)

*for my granddaughter *


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

8








This is Jared Flood’s Girasole shawl. I knit it several years ago in Koigu. It’s one of my favorite shawls.


----------



## adele5 (May 11, 2015)

This is my favorite, I knit a personalized sweater for my grand dog,he was the perfect model.







View attachment 1227221

We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform. 

We will be giving away a FREE 1-year Premium membership subscription to FIVE members.

To Enter The Giveaway
Simply reply to this discussion, sharing a picture of your all-time favorite knitting or crochet project and telling us a little about it.

On *April 30, 2022*, we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select the FIVE winners.

*Added Note:* Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway or they will be removed. If you need help adding a picture to your post, please see *How To Upload Images To Posts*.

- Cricket
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh my!! Every single project is amazing and all the expert workmanship is just beyond fabulous! I could not a be a judge for this contest, as I would never be able to pick just 'one' winner from all these beautiful items! Best of luck to all the participants involved.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Llama no Drama which took 3 rounds to make skin & wool on body, but worth the effort!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Emirgan Cowl - love the cowl. The icord bindoff was time consuming but so stunning.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> View attachment 1227285
> View attachment 1227287
> 
> View attachment 1227286
> ...


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread is like looking at the blue ribbon entries in the state fair. Gorgeous!


----------



## enjay12 (Oct 25, 2017)

I made this blanket for my first grandchild and it became our special song that I always sang to him and I still do even though he's 5 now.


----------



## jcp-yarn (Jul 15, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This was done as a gift for my newborn grandson. The sheep pillow and aqua crib blanket are designed by Little Doollally (www.littledoollally.com). The small stroller blanket was designed by Fox & Pine Stitches (www.foxandpinestitches.com). The lamb stuffy is a combination of 3 different patterns. (thus his poor ears are hugely overgrown), but mostly he is a design of Cuddly Stitches Craft (www.cuddlystitchescraft.com). I used Red Heart Hygge Soft yarn - colors cloud, pearl, and ink. Lambs black face and feet and yellow flowers are scrap yarn of unknown origin.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


please forgive me if this is a duplicate post...my favorite pattern at the moment is the one row 2 color brioche pattern...easy to travel with and very zen-like


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jcp-yarn said:


> This was done as a gift for my newborn grandson. The sheep pillow and aqua crib blanket are designed by Little Doollally (www.littledoollally.com). The small stroller blanket was designed by Fox & Pine Stitches (www.foxandpinestitches.com). The lamb stuffy is a combination of 3 different patterns. (thus his poor ears are hugely overgrown), but mostly he is a design of Cuddly Stitches Craft (www.cuddlystitchescraft.com). I used Red Heart Hygge Soft yarn - colors cloud, pearl, and ink. Lambs black face and feet and yellow flowers are scrap yarn of unknown origin.
> 
> View attachment 1229530


Oh how I LOVE it!!! So unique....so precious!


----------



## SharonHal (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

A massive aran sweater....Loved knitting it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hands2Help said:


> Oh my!! Every single project is amazing and all the expert workmanship is just beyond fabulous! I could not a be a judge for this contest, as I would never be able to pick just 'one' winner from all these beautiful items! Best of luck to all the participants involved.


Random draw = no judging.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

patriciamb said:


> I knit this for my niece. I think it is my favorite project.
> View attachment 1229224


Precious!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

farkasw said:


> I knitted Babar the Elephant, in street clothes and in his royal robes, along with his son, Alexander. Revived childhood memories of a favorite book series.
> The free pattern, by Sara Elizabeth Kellner
> 
> View attachment 1228790
> ...


Love, love, love Babar. Well done!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Leftover sock yarn scarf, #3 needles,l seed stitch, applied I-cord edging


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Leftover sock yarn scarf, #3 needles,l seed stitch, applied I-cord edging
> 
> View attachment 1229793
> 
> ...


Oh, I really like this. Did you hold the yarn double? Or single?


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Made a lot of shawls during the past two years of Covid and the lockdowns and I would say that this is probably my favourite.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Londonlady said:


> Made a lot of shawls during the past two years what with Covid and the lockdowns and would say that this is probably my favourite. I used two strands of yarn held together. 1 strand of Rowan Pure Cashmere DK (Dawn) and 1 strand of Rowan Kidsilk Haze Mohair Lace (Grace) for the majority of the shawl and the silky looking pink towards the end is Lorna Laces Pearl in Whisper which I had in my meager stash. The pattern is the Slumber Shawl by Stephen West


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Difficult to select a favourite but I did enjoy making these socks for my DD a few years ago


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

44gram said:


> Oh, I really like this. Did you hold the yarn double? Or single?


Single, it goes fast-ish for a scarf.
Very slow for a blanket size project


----------



## omt (Jun 11, 2011)

Revelry said:


> View attachment 1227232
> 
> I made this blanket for a little girl named Liliane Rose, my friend's first granddaughter. Once I put in the lily and the rose, the holly berries and forget-me-nots rounded out the four seasons theme.
> 
> I used Paintbox Simply DK yarn, and the finished blanket is 50" x 50". The pattern is original, and I'm happy to share if you PM me.


----------



## omt (Jun 11, 2011)

Revelry said:


> View attachment 1227232
> 
> I made this blanket for a little girl named Liliane Rose, my friend's first granddaughter. Once I put in the lily and the rose, the holly berries and forget-me-nots rounded out the four seasons theme.
> 
> I used Paintbox Simply DK yarn, and the finished blanket is 50" x 50". The pattern is original, and I'm happy to share if you PM me.


Oh my goodness, this is stunning. What a beautiful idea and work.


----------



## adamsdh (Jul 10, 2015)

I posted these Peeps recently, but I have to say, I really enjoyed making them. The white one was my test and it was fun to see the pattern in different yarns and colors. I finally had to stop! I gave them all to my grandaughter for Easter.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I will be doing the random drawing to determine the winners on Monday morning. 

- Cricket


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, you asked... this is it...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowrose741 said:


> Emirgan Cowl - love the cowl. The icord bindoff was time consuming but so stunning.
> View attachment 1229510
> View attachment 1229512


Your cowl is gorgeou. I like how it fits. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> This is my favorite - a lace wedding canopy I knit as a gift for the daughter of a dear friend. It took awhile! By the time I finished the kystendil lace edging there were over 3200 stitches per round! I was very gratified that it was well received. It was approximately 5’ x 5’.
> View attachment 1228624


this is the best


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

We have completed the random drawing. 

The following members have received 1 year of Premium membership for free. 💕

 @Bizzyneedles55
@Montana Gramma
@Carlavine
@KiltieLass 
@Teacher865
- Cricket


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

Congrats to the winners! Thank you to everyone for sharing your work. Your projects inspired me to try new techniques and patterns!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Grandson's crochet blanket, from a few years ago.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


This is my first posting on the new format - so wish me luck please!!!! I hope that the picture appears!

My favourite project is usually "the one on my needles at the moment” but this is an item which I knitted a few months ago - and decided to keep for myself. It is sitting on my bathroom window sill, and it still makes me smile each and every time I walk into our bathroom and see it there.
It was originally a pattern for a teacosy but I decided that it would be much more suitable as a TP cover. 







I hope that my "little lady in the tub” makes you smile too!
Liz x


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

lizcrafts said:


> This is my first posting on the new format - so wish me luck please!!!! I hope that the picture appears!
> 
> My favourite project is usually "the one on my needles at the moment” but this is an item which I knitted a few months ago - and decided to keep for myself. It is sitting on my bathroom window sill, and it still makes me smile each and every time I walk into our bathroom and see it there.
> It was originally a pattern for a teacosy but I decided that it would be much more suitable as a TP cover.
> ...


It certainly has made me smile and well done on your fist posting and pic in the new format. I'm still trying to get used to it myself. I think I much preferred the old format, but best not to grumble I suppose. The random draw has taken place and the winners are above.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

admin said:


> We have completed the random drawing.
> 
> The following members have received 1 year of Premium membership for free. 💕
> 
> ...


Thankyou, I surely hope I can use it well!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Every new project seems to be my favorite, so the simple answer is that I don't have a favorite. My selection is based on the huge number of "Likes" this knitting project received
. Jennifer Wood is one of my very favorite knitwear designers. That's for sure!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Every new project seems to be my favorite, so the simple answer is that I don't have a favorite. My selection is based on the huge number of "Likes" this knitting project received
> . Jennifer Wood is one of my very favorite knitwear designers. That's for sure!
> View attachment 1231157


Were I that slim, I would knit and wear that too. However, I think it would make me resemble the Michelin Man. 🫤


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

*Big congrats to the winners. It was great fun to see everyone's projects. So many talented people here.  *


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Dreambird shawl, machine knit.










admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

showperson said:


> Dreambird shawl, machine knit.
> View attachment 1231273


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

mea said:


> This is still my favorite. I made it in 2012 for my first-born granddaughter. At that time I said I didn’t know who her mother would be, because I had 3 daughters and no grandchildren yet. Here it is a decade later and I’m in the same position. 😢
> View attachment 1227291
> 
> View attachment 1227292
> ...


What an adorable set and a shame that it is still waiting for a little girl. I hope one comes to you soon.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> What an adorable set and a shame that it is still waiting for a little girl. I hope one comes to you soon.


Thank you. I’m maybe getting closer. My youngest just got engaged. 😁


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


What is a "Premium Subscription"? What does it entail? Thanks, (Autumn Crocus) Sharon


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Premium explanation:



https://www.knittingparadise.com/premium-membership-modal/



-Mike


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


My all time favorite is always my most recent make 😏 
These mittens top the charts though. I used two mitten patterns to get the size & openings I wanted, then used slightly small needles, & colorwork to make them extra warm. 








Because you have to be able to pick up, & hand out, dog treats 😄


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


I’m all in. So happy to see you back. I’ve missed the daily project pictures.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I’m all in. So happy to see you back. I’ve missed the daily project pictures.





ginalola said:


> I’m all in. So happy to see you back. I’ve missed the daily project pictures.


----------



## ldavies246 (Nov 14, 2013)

My favorite project is a 72" fair isle rug knit from the fleece of the Shetland sheep that I raise.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ldavies246 said:


> My favorite project is a 72" fair isle rug knit from the fleece of the Shetland sheep that I raise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232599
> ...


spectacular!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ldavies246 said:


> My favorite project is a 72" fair isle rug knit from the fleece of the Shetland sheep that I raise.
> 
> 
> OMG that’s amazing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ldavies246 said:


> My favorite project is a 72" fair isle rug knit from the fleece of the Shetland sheep that I raise.


WOW!!! 👍

I couldn’t walk on such a work of art!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Idavies246 said:
My favorite project is a 72" fair isle rug knit from the fleece of the Shetland sheep that I raise.


OUTSTANDING work!! Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> View attachment 1227223
> 
> 
> I knitted this baby blanket for my dear friend's first grandchild. My friend breeds miniature horses. The baby was a granddaughter, so I single-crocheted around each rocking horse square with varigated pink yarn to make the light teal look more feminine! The pattern is Rocking Horse Baby Blanket by Barbara Breiter, a free pattern on Ravelry.


It is beautiful!


----------



## Elizawh (Feb 1, 2019)

seamer45 said:


> this is a sweater and hat I made for a new great niece. Her parents were both 44 when she was born. The new grandparents had lost all hope of having grandkids, ever since their daughter had already announced she wasn’t ever having kids. It’s almost 5 years later and the little girl is still the only grandchild. But I can tell you her grandparents, my brother-in-law and his wife, are over the moon in love with her.
> View attachment 1227293


[/QUOTE]
Beautiful set for a long awaited grandchild


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Made for my daughter several years ago


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

kristym said:


> Made for my daughter several years ago
> View attachment 1232929


WOW!! Gorgeous work!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

admin said:


> We have completed the random drawing.
> 
> The following members have received 1 year of Premium membership for free. 💕
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners! I've loved looking at all the projects shared for this drawing!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just fabulous color work. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners ... what awesome projects ... Loved seeing them all ...


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

dgmarq said:


> I enjoy challenging crocheted doilies. Very old fashioned I know. But they remind me of my grandmother and my mom.
> View attachment 1227296


I make them too. And I use them.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...





admin said:


> View attachment 1227221
> 
> We are pleased to announce our first giveaway on the new platform.
> 
> ...


Holiday owl as part of our 6th Annual yarn bomb in Hector House Park in Punta Gorda, FL.
I graph out my design, but typically stray & knit freehand- like his feathers.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

this is BFL, natural colors, spun and knitted by me.


----------

